# Should dogs be banned at major events?  NEW POLL - ignore the previous thread/poll



## Sixteen Hands (9 September 2012)

*Apologies, please ignore the previous thread and poll on this subject as the question was misleading given the thread title.  Embarrassing, I know, however I do believe that it is an important subject that needs discussion and therefore Ive started a new thread after various suggestions to do so.  As they say, many thanks for your patience and understanding!*


_I Originally put the poll in this section so that it doesn't get lost too quickly and hopefully gets maximum responses._

At the cross-country phase of the Blenheim Palace International Horse Trials a loose dog ran from the crowd as a competitor, having jumped fence 14 was coming around the corner to approach fence 15 the first water complex.

It caused the horse to swerve and continued chasing it as it approached the fence. The horse and rider got through the complex, but then the dog continued chasing the horse through the water. Clearly the rider and horse were aware of the presence of the dog. Attempting fence 16 the horse had a run out. A member of the public wrestled the dog to the ground and put a makeshift lead around its neck with what looked like his trouser belt.

Later in the afternoon, there was a call over the tannoy system for the owners to reclaim a lost dog which had made its way to one of the catering outlets.

I also saw later in the afternoon some dog events in one of the smaller arenas where all the dogs were under control.

The majority of dogs at the event were under control and well-behaved.

But is it fair to the competitors, many of which are at international level, that they may be disadvantaged by a loose dog, which may not only alter their position but ultimately affect the safety of the horse and rider?

Dogs weren't allowed at the Olympics. Spectators had the choice to attend with their dogs or not. Riders competed with the same chance and spectators seemed very happy.

It really is an open question. Should dogs be banned at major events? 

Over to you!


----------



## WandaMare (9 September 2012)

I think it would be a shame to ban them completely as most owners are responsible and its only the minority who spoil it for everyone else.

Maybe they could consider imposing hefty fines on anyone losing control of their dog or letting it cause any type of nuisance.


----------



## Sixteen Hands (9 September 2012)

WandaMare said:



			Maybe they could consider imposing hefty fines on anyone losing control of their dog or letting it cause any type of nuisance.
		
Click to expand...

I'm guessing that it might be difficult to impose and recover any fines?


----------



## freckles22uk (9 September 2012)

Yes I think they should be banned, if someone has trained their horse and themselves for months, spent one hell of a lot of money doing so, plus the cost of entering... then it will not hurt people to leave their dog at home for that one day, even if its a small chance it can ruin it for someone.. 

and those who state ''but my dog enjoys it''  but you dog does not know your going, therefor will not miss being there, put yourself in the riders place, how would you feel if a dog ran out on you, put you and your horse of and totally ruined months of training...


----------



## WandaMare (9 September 2012)

Yes possibly, I don't know enough about the legalities to say. Although private owners can impose parking fees on their premises can't they, so this could be similar? I think it might work as a deterrent, especially if people only get their dog back once the monies are paid up. 

Be interested to hear some of the riders views as they are the ones who are affected.


----------



## Sixteen Hands (9 September 2012)

WandaMare said:



			Be interested to hear some of the riders views as they are the ones who are affected.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely!  They're the ones affected.


----------



## armchair_rider (9 September 2012)

I voted yes. I do feel for the people who have well behaved dogs but I don't think that outweighs the problems/risks posed by out of control dogs. And I can't help thinking that people would quite likely have a better day if they weren't constantly worrying about their dog being hydrated/fed/too hot/over-excited. It would be nice if problem dogs could be effectively policed but if that was possible it would probably have been done by now.


----------



## lagartijamick (9 September 2012)

I voted yes to ban dogs at major events.
I was at Blenheim when the dog got loose. The loose dog clearly had an effect on the horse and rider, and likely contributed to the run out. Felt so sorry for them. 
There had been a dog loose earlier in the day by the water as well, along with requests from the announcers to keep dogs under control.

I hope the owner of the loose dog did as the announcer suggested and donated a large sum of money to an animal walfare charity.


----------



## Alec Swan (9 September 2012)

How interesting,  now that we've stopped tripping over ourselves,  and our thoughts,  there's a clear leaning towards dogs being banned.  Rightly so,  in my view.  I care about my dog's well being,  and would never inflict such events upon them.

Alec.


----------



## Highlands (9 September 2012)

Hard one, will it just mean people are stupid and leave them in the car. Yes we saw dogs at Blenheim who were hot and were bring dragged around but then we saw a lot of people who were so sensible. Someone with a Goldie puppy and an Oder adult were under a cool tree enjoying the breeze. Lots of lovely dogs had a fab time with their owners. And yet some were intent on dragging them around the shopping. Maybe dog free zones e.g. Pay at the dog crèche say at shopping village between 10 am and four


----------



## Fools Motto (9 September 2012)

I've always thought that the big events are no place for dogs (except for guide dogs). I also thought I was in the minority for thinking this, seems perhaps not!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (10 September 2012)

I'm not overly fussed about dogs under control on proper leads but the ones on flexi-leads are just dangerous. I would however, put a blanet ban on children attending compeitions! Nothing worse than having daddy's spoilt little brat come running over, heedless of the fact that they are running around behind big horses legs, to come and pat my little pony because he is the smallest there. And then scream when I as them to leave him alone and that no, they are not getting to ride him. But that's a different thread entirely


----------



## henryhorn (10 September 2012)

Yes. I am fed up with seeing dogs tied to boxes bark at everything that walks past especially JR's. As for those who chase horses on the XC words fail me.
What will it take a fatality to make people understand if they aren't prepared to control their dog then leave it at home or with a friend.


----------



## cefyl (10 September 2012)

Yes most definately.  However for those who continue to ignore such a ban a dog creche could be in place outside the public entrance.  Often at Ch dog shows these are run by local dog charities and for a fee the dogs should be left there.


----------



## MadisonBelle (10 September 2012)

But why oh why yet again do we allow the MINORITY to spoil it for the MAJORITY!!!

I am getting really fed up with all these bans/red tape/hoops to jump through because of the "minority".

Ban them from the shopping and fine the Owner of any loose dogs and that way only the owners that don't ahdere/think about their dogs suffer.


----------



## wallykissmas (10 September 2012)

Alec Swan said:



			How interesting,  now that we've stopped tripping over ourselves,  and our thoughts,  there's a clear leaning towards dogs being banned.  Rightly so,  in my view.  I care about my dog's well being,  and would never inflict such events upon them.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, I stood on a couple of dogs at burghley and felt so guilty, it was hot and they we laying down amongst the crowds whilst owners stood talking.


----------



## wench (10 September 2012)

I would never dream of taking my dog to an event like that. Firstly he would get hot and fed up. Take him round crammed shopping and he would have either have bitten someone for treading on him, or start a fight with another dog.

And as for tying him up to a lorry whilst competing... I couldn't do it. I would be worried sick all the time I was away from him that he would escape abd run off, never to be seen again


----------



## igglepop (10 September 2012)

I voted yes, its a shame that the dogs who enjoy it would not be able to attend but having watch some of the videos of events the barking in the background did not sound like happy dogs. On a different note i went to the para dressage and a lady was trying to take her dog in to watch, it wasn't a guide hearing etc dog she just said it liked horses. Surprisingly enough it didn't get in.


----------



## lamlyn2012 (11 September 2012)

Yes, I think they should be banned because many owners are not responsible for them.
I stayed on the caravan park. The letter which you receive with your tickets states "dogs are welcome but must be on leads at ALL times."  There is a notice on the site managers tent saying the same, and their are permanent signs around the grounds. People blatantley ignore the rules which I think is very rude and an insult to the Duke, the event organisers, competitors and other attendees who respect this lovely event and the beautiful grounds. 
People from the caravan park were excercising their loose dogs in the vicinity of the gallops and the dressage schooling arena!!  One morning there was a PACK OF FOUR German Shepherd type dogs and a Jack Russell running riot adjacent the gallops and horse walk. The other favourite seems to be letting the dog stop behind to go to the toilet, the owner walking on in front pretending to be unaware that their dog has left a big pile for someone else to kleen up. I also heard someone tell someone not to touch a certain Jack Russell as it would bite but the dog was not muzzled.  The onus should be about the competitors who have trained hard for this event, and their safety, as well as the safety of all.


----------



## maisie2011 (11 September 2012)

Only the yappy rat-dogs


----------



## Kallibear (11 September 2012)

maisie2011 said:



			Only the yappy rat-dogs

Click to expand...

Exactly what I was thinking  Noisy JRT esp. For some reason owner seem to feel that, because they're little and cute (according the owner), they can be badly behaved with impunity?! Rarely ever see issues with gundog types!!

I don't think banning dogs would be the way to go as they are a family member to most horsey people. Very few horsey people don't have dogs!

But there should be rules on behaviour (and fines for breaking them?) and extending leads should be banned.

Charging for dog admission maybe? Our black lab loves going to events etc and we'd happily pay for her to enter too. That might weed out those only bringing their dog along 'because it can'?


----------



## JustKickOn (11 September 2012)

Yes. Nearly every dog I saw walking around Burghley looked very tired and panting hard, poor things. I don't think it is fair on an animal to put them into such a crowded environment, myself and the people I was with were constantly on the look out not to tread on paws or walk into animals.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (11 September 2012)

Yes they should be banned.

If you cant leave your dog in the house to go to a horse event you shouldnt be going. You leave your dog in the house/kennel when you go to work why is a horse event any different.

I would have NEVER taken my dog to a horse event. He was big and a gundog and no WAY would I have been able to stop him chasing a running horse should he have gotten away from me. So that sealed it for me I didnt have COMPLETE control in ALL situation so he stayed at home.

If I had spent thousands of pounds to buy/train/advance to the level of these proffs and some dog ruined my day i think I would be suing the venue and/or pressing dangerous dog charges against the owner.


----------



## Flashpaddler (11 September 2012)

A professional rider is experienced enough to control their horse when a dog gets loose.  A teenager in a BE90 may not.  Ban dogs from everywhere, at all events, apart from the lorry park and they must not bark endlessly, disturbing and upsetting horses.    Event organisers have a duty of care and could be implicated if a rider is hurt.  In my opinion a ban is long overdue.  Some people  bring mini-packs and it is ridiculous.  

I think a big problem is people walking the XC course with a pack of dogs whilst  inexperienced horses with nervous youngsters try and get their horses round.  Walking 15 feet away from a fence with 3 "wolves" totally distracts a flight animal!!


----------



## Llewellyn (11 September 2012)

See usually to go around shops at Burghley for example child and dog are put in creche for shopping and walk the course with me. Having child and dog we usually arrive late, do not crowd near fences (as a child giving a running cometary is as annoying as a barking dog). So as far as dog and child are aware it is another walk in the countryside for mum it is a great day out.

Having said that I know my dog does not bark at or chase horses, pull on the lead, leave my heal in crowds and I am confident I can stop and recall her from even the most juicy prey. And same for my child 

Yet it will be shame if I can not go to major events as dog is left maximum 6 hours alone (yes I work) and nobody to leave her with. I could afford either a day with her in the kennels or the day out. Ho hum. I doubt my opinion will make an iota of difference.


----------



## YorksG (11 September 2012)

I have to say that I agree with banning dogs at most events where horses are, although I know it will not be popular. At local shows the flipping things get loose, get caught up with leads round peoples legs, start fights with other dogs etc. etc. I also think that there are other times when dogs are just not appropriate, there have been a few times when we have been setting up for shows and people have brought their dogs, cue fights among the dogs, dogs running off the show ground and getting on the road, getting in with livestock and chasing. The people take their dogs seem to be the ones who have least control over them!


----------



## Bosworth (12 September 2012)

I vote no, I take my dogs, and I camp at Badminton. And my dogs are completely under control at all times. And would never run after a horse. I have seen a dog get loose and chase riders, transpired it was another competitors dog, and that was at 4*! Unfortunately you will always get idiot people, they are the same muppets who ignore the stewards and run across the course, not at official crossings, the same idiots who ignore the whistles, the same idiots who walk the course for their class forgetting that another class is ongoing. I lose count of the times I have had to swerve while competing to avoid someone who is wandering about my course. Perhaps we ban them as they are far far far more prevalent than dogs on the lose and I suspect more dangerous. A dog can run fast, those muppets just seem oblivious and freeze.   Also if dogs are being banned then to be honest young children should also be banned, I see so many being dragged round, over heated, over tired and screaming, and they do run away and get in peoples way. Banning dogs would mean I and my family would not attend and I am sure it would mean that for the majority. It is not the same as leaving the dogs at home, while you are at work, if i attend Badminton I am away for 4 days, my dogs come too. I take them on camping holidays with me they love it. But then I do not take them into the shops with me, they go in the creche for a couple of hours. Other than that they are walking the course, lying in the sun watching the big screen or meeting and greeting their public. And they enjoy it.


----------



## Koala Kate (12 September 2012)

How does a doggy creche work ?  Are they all in together ?


----------



## Renvers (12 September 2012)

Koala Kate said:



			How does a doggy creche work ?  Are they all in together ?
		
Click to expand...

Can you imagine the carnage?  They are put in indivdual crates suitable for the size of dog. It gets very noisy - I think the people working there deserve ear defenders.


----------



## Girlychu (17 September 2012)

I voted yes. I'm fed up standing on dog poop which should be picked up and tripping over stretchy lead thingies. I have a mutt who stays at home when I go to events. I know if he got off he would chase horses, want to play with other dogs and would certainly jump up on people to lick faces etc No safer for him to stay at home. Doing this means I can enjoy myself without worrying about him. Also I would be looking for some compensation if I were a rider who had a dog chase me while I was competing. Don't know who from though - organisers or dog owner.


----------



## Shutterbug (17 September 2012)

Im another who thinks that yes, dogs should not be allowed at events - having seen dogs loose, and having been caught in a long extendable leash and tripped up(who on earth lets their extendable lead out in a crowd) I have come to the conclusion that there are not enough sensible dog owners out there and as a result, none should be allowed to these events. It puts horses and riders at risk, end of story - there is no way to tell between the responsible well behaved dog owners and the mental ones, so I'm afraid I would opt to prevent entry for all dogs.  Like many other things, the badly behaved spoil it for the well behaved but such is life - people just have to deal with it and arrange care for their animals or not attend.  I have a dog, and if I'm off to Blair for the weekend he goes to the kennels.


----------



## dee378 (18 September 2012)

Think dogs should be left at home for major events, was at one recently where some people were sat in the stands with the little dogs, and couldn't have anyone else with a dog go near them - their dogs started yapping and making a huge fuss about the situation!  Not only that, it was boiling hot, and they didn't have any water visibly left out for them, felt sorry for the dogs!  In situations like that, they are simply better off at home.  Having said that, there was another larger dog being wound up by a terrier and it very patiently and quietly just sat by it's owner - if only all dogs were as well behaved as that one!  If they were, I wouldn't have a problem with them being at events!


----------



## Irish Flo (18 September 2012)

As much as I love dogs ..yes 100% leave them at home. Could rant on for an hour about differnt stories of dogs at shows but the one that stands out the most is my friend in jumping on her stallion.. big 17hh ISH, she was quite lightly built but an excellent rider.. but even so this we s**t of a terrier ran onto the course managed to bite her horse on and leg the horse freaked out took of in a bolt just as she was coming to a jump (1.30m), took of a mile out she got thrown and then the horse turned on the dog and nearly killed it and the owners had the brass neck to complain that the horse nearly stood on their precious mut! keep them at home folks.. its not worth the risk!


----------



## Superhot (18 September 2012)

If you love your dog, why would you want to subject it to being dragged round a horse show, where's the fun for the dog?  In all honesty, the dog could either be left with someone at home or a dog sitter.


----------



## thespanishmane (18 September 2012)

I was riding in the Spanish horse class at the Suffolk show three years go when a spectator had a Border collie who lunged through the fence at even horse that went past.  Did she stop him? Did she hell!  On my individual go round he flew out again,and my poor horse did a mega spook followed by a rodeo.  Did she move, no.  The judge did say he hadnt let the spook put him off his judgement, but he wanted her removed from the ringside.

I know people like to take their dogs out, but do the dogs really enjoy it? I think not!


----------



## jaquelin (18 September 2012)

Dogs most definitely do not enjoy this & anyone who thinks otherwise lives in cloud cuckoo-land. I took my springer to Badminton once & he was miserable. Had to be strictly on -lead, at heel among the throngs -total nightmare for him & not much fun for me. If left at home, he sleeps & then has his usual off-lead walk which he enjoys as part of his routine.
I was right by x-c jumps 14 & 15 at Blenheim when dog got loose -a young water spaniel or possibly a red setter. Owner, when eventually showed up, was an elderly man with an extendable lead who clearly lacked the strength to control such an exuberant dog. So I vote no.


----------



## Goldenstar (19 September 2012)

I can't understand why people take them , but I would not have it banned.


----------



## Superhot (19 September 2012)

Dogs are now banned from Suffolk Show unless they are part of a demonstration, eg: Gundogs


----------



## Tinsel Trouble (19 September 2012)

Superhot said:



			Dogs are now banned from Suffolk Show unless they are part of a demonstration, eg: Gundogs
		
Click to expand...

Same for the Norfolk show and they are considering it for the Lincolnshire show too.


----------



## HAB (19 September 2012)

YES! they definitely should be banned.

I ended up having my ankles wrapped by an extendable lead from some monster of a dog. The owner thought it hilarious i had been tied in this way, the dog ran out of lead then in panic turned on me, i managed to catch it by its collar and release it from the extendable lead before it could hurt me.

The dogs owner wasn't laughing when i'd finished.


----------



## Clodagh (19 September 2012)

Yes they should be banned. Its a HORSE trials, not a dog event. One day a rider or horse will be killed by an accident caused by an out of control dog then we shall have some knee jerk reaction legislation no doubt. Even on a lead it drives me nuts listening to the hysterical terrier yaps every time a horse goes past.

If you say it is because people who own horses also own dogs so it isn't fair I have never tried to take my horses on a days shooting, even though I'm pretty sure they would cope with it.


----------



## Luci07 (22 September 2012)

No, they should not be banned, tighten up the fines, ban the dogs from shopping areas at peak times but I really enjoy taking my dogs to these events. They love being fussed over being staffords. I accept I have to take doggy bags, carry water and work my route out a little. But mine are used to being at the yard and at events. While you are at, why not ban people pushing buggies! Their children scream, the buggies get in the way...


----------



## Spook (28 September 2012)

Yes, aside from the safety issues (and I assume that the owner of a dog off the lead or out of control causing an accident would/could be considered liable, anyone know? What about the incident discussed, was there anything done regarding costs etc for the competitor) the all pervading stink of dog pooh at some events is appalling, Burghley 2 years ago.


----------



## rascal (28 September 2012)

Its the same as everything, the morons spoil it by doing stupid things like leaving dogs in cars. 
We have 4 dogs but i wouldnt take them to big events. I prefer to leave them in the safety and comfort of home, with the nice lady next door keeping an eye on them. These places get way too crowed for dogs, and not everyone likes them.


----------



## PolarSkye (28 September 2012)

The big events possibly, but all events no.  

I have two dogs - both border collie crosses, both rescues.  Fred is a nightmare around horses - is frightened of them and tries to eat them - lunges and barks.  As a result, he doesn't go to the yard with me and I never take him to events where there are horses or livestock.  Never, ever.  Daisy is a little wary, but bascially ignores them - she's been to small local shows and to Badminton and Blenheim on cross country day.  She is always an angel - lies down on the cross country course, sometimes right by the tape and doesn't move a muscle or utter a sound when horses gallop past her.  I don't take her in the shopping areas, I do carry a poo bag and I do make sure I take water for her . . . no hardship for me and she isn't a bother to anyone else.

What does baffle me/drive me bonkers is the number of riders who take their dogs, tie them to the lorry in the park and then leave them to yap at all and sundry.  I've taken Dinks when we've gone along to support (as in watch) friends compete, but when Kal's competing Daisy stays at home.  It just isn't fair on her - or anyone around the lorry - to leave her tied up and anxious (she hates having me out of her sight).

Bottom line, though . . . why should responsible dog owners pay the price for a few idiots and endure a ban?

P


----------



## Spook (28 September 2012)

All dogs have been banned from the Gt. Yorks. Show ground for donkeys years (the Hound and Terrier Show have a designated area) it works just fine.


----------



## Landcruiser (30 September 2012)

We almost certainly wouldn't go to spectate big events if our dogs couldn't go. IMO, the events are for horses, yes, but mostly have loads of other stuff for the whole family - shopping, food stalls, tradestands, even climbing walls and stuff like that. We go as a family (but there's really only me watching the horses) and the dogs are part of the family and love going. They behave beautifully, ignore the horses, and we naturally pick up all poo, make sure they have water, etc. I get spitting mad when I see dogs shut in cars, hauling people around, allowed to be a damn nuisance. If I see someone not pick up a poo, I tell 'em! (Same with litter - I'm SUCH a grumpy old woman these days!)

So I'd vote no...but I'd spot fine anyone letting a dog loose or not picking up poo, and maybe get people bringing dogs to sign a legal document agreeing to this before being allowed entry. £500 should do it.


----------



## applecart14 (5 October 2012)

WandaMare said:



			I think it would be a shame to ban them completely as most owners are responsible and its only the minority who spoil it for everyone else.

Maybe they could consider imposing hefty fines on anyone losing control of their dog or letting it cause any type of nuisance.
		
Click to expand...

Agree totally, but have to say what is the point of taking dogs to Badminton and places like this?  Does the dog honestly enjoy itself, having to contend with getting stepped on every five minutes and tugged at the end of a lead between a sea of legs?  I think most dogs, if they could speak would be glad to be left at home.


----------



## Alec Swan (5 October 2012)

I'll be honest here,  in that I'm better at looking at a canine,  and recognising the thought processes,  than I am an equine.  On the rare occasions when I attend the larger equine events,  I see dogs _and in the main it's the majority,_  which are so stressed and miserable,  and when everyone tells me how their dogs love being out with them,  and are having a wonderful time,  and I look at the dog and see a totally different story,  that I wonder just how blind some are.

Those who if they couldn't take their dogs wouldn't attend?  Fine by me.

Alec.


----------



## MadisonBelle (5 October 2012)

Jesus thank God I am as old as I am and have had a good life with my animals at Events and County shows cos I sure as hell don't like what "the future" is going to be like with all this H&S and PC Brigade gone completely mad!!! Mind you the whole Eventing/riding/racing thing may be banned eventually too if the do gooders keep having their way so then who would care!?!? First the dogs..then the horses......

You say the dogs don't enjoy it......well "they" (the do gooders) say the horses don't enjoy it 

Enjoy it while you can folks but be careful what you wish for


----------



## Luci07 (5 October 2012)

My dogs DO enjoy it. Just takes a little bit of thought and I accept that, I would not take mine into the shopping area on as an eg,  Badminton XC day. The one time it was a roaring failure and I had a miserable dog was the year it poured down. However I was equally miserable and we both retreated to the car with a certain amount of gusto (then had to wait to be pulled out but that's another story). I have relatively small and short coated dogs ( staffords) so I will concede its easier for me that say, someone with a big longhaired dog. Don't let a few idiots spoil it fort the vast majority of caring dog owners.


----------



## Wagtail (8 October 2012)

Yes, but would worry that people would be stupid or cruel enough to leave them in the car.


----------



## applecart14 (8 October 2012)

Alec Swan said:



			I'll be honest here,  in that I'm better at looking at a canine,  and recognising the thought processes,  than I am an equine.  On the rare occasions when I attend the larger equine events,  I see dogs _and in the main it's the majority,_  which are so stressed and miserable,  and when everyone tells me how their dogs love being out with them,  and are having a wonderful time,  and I look at the dog and see a totally different story,  that I wonder just how blind some are.

Those who if they couldn't take their dogs wouldn't attend?  Fine by me.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Hello Alec, glad to see you are in agreement with me for a change!   How are you?


----------

